# Hoher Ping zum Router Via WLAN -> Repeater/Access Point ?



## Antinazi (4. März 2018)

Liebe Leute,
bin gerade provisorisch umgezogen, und habe für die nächsten 2 Monate keine Möglichkeit meinen PC via LAN an den Router anzuschließen.
Leider musste ich feststellen, dass ich extreme Schwankungen im Ping habe, dachte dann zuerst an Nachbarn und deren intensive Nutzung, musste dann jedoch leider feststellen, dass ich zum Router selbst extreme Pingschwankungen habe.
Ein mittelwert von 100 pings läge zwar wahrscheinlich bei 2-5 ms, die meisten kommen <1ms zurück. Manche Pings kommen jedoch gar nicht (in der erforderlichen Zeit) durch, oder zwischen 200 und 2000 ms. Die Schwankungen passieren so ca jede Minute, ein Rhytmus ist leider nicht zu erkennen.
Bei nächter Gelegenheit werde ich natürlich einen Neustart des Routers ausprobieren, sowie ein Kabel zum Test durchs Fenster zu legen, wenn der liebe Vermieter und Nachbar wieder zuhause ist. 
Da ich aber davon ausgdehe, dass die dicken Wände/die Decke schuld ist, meine Frage, ob ich die Möglichkeit habe durch einen Repeater den Ping zu verbessern, bzw zu stabilisieren.
Wohlgemerkt ist das Signal grundsätzlich nicht schwach, sowohl Windows als auch Android zeigen mir volle Signalstärke. 
Jedenfalls wird mir kein Abfall in den kurzen Momenten des hohen Pings angezeigt.
Ich hoffe, eure Antwort lautet einfach Ja, denn ich will daddeeeeeeln.
Danke!


----------



## Antinazi (4. März 2018)

Entschuldigt, hier noch 2 Screenshots, 
Ping



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tracert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dsdenni (4. März 2018)

Kann viele Gründe erstmal haben.

Aus meiner Erfahrung raus kann ich sagen, das es wohl ständige WLAN-Scans sind, die soetwas verursachen. Je nach WLAN-Adapter im Treiber einstellbar (und selbst dann muss es nicht wirken) oder am besten per WLAN-Optimizer Home.

Funktioniert einwandfrei, damit hab ich meine Ping-Spikes beheben können


----------



## Antinazi (4. März 2018)

Danke DSDenni,
habe den WLAN-Optimizer mit Administratorrechten gestartet, Autoconfig ein, backround scanning deaktiviert, hilft leider leider nicht.


----------



## Antinazi (4. März 2018)

Falls jemand das gleiche Problem hat, ich habe die Lösung tatsächlich hier im Forum in nem anderen Thread gefunden - wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
Ich hoffe jedenfalls dass es sich jetzt erledigt hat.
Im Task Manager den Dienst WlanSvc neustarten, und der Kittel ist geflickt. Seit 10 Minuten nun zumindest. Was ich nicht verstehe, ist dass es nach einem Systemneustart dann nicht auch funktioniert o.O


----------



## justme (5. März 2018)

Lass den Dienst mal verzögert starten, evtl. hilft dir das.


----------

